# 8n Crankshaft Pulley Question



## Ratzilla (May 1, 2010)

Went to start my 8n yesterday, noticed there was Zero charge on my gauge, looked around to my generator, saw the belt was not turning, turned off the engine assuming I had a broken belt. mg:

Not a broken belt, with the engine running, the Crankshaft Pulley does not turn, ALSO, with the engine off, the Crankshaft Pulley spins freely.

I find this odd, I would have assumed the pulley to either be on a spline, or a key. 

I have pulled my front counter weight, going to pull the cowling / radiator / front end.

What can I expect to be the problem when I get to the pulley? :hide: any input would be GREATLY appreciated. eace:

Thank You


----------

